# Akah muzzle



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

Do any of you know if these come in a size 6?? :-k Are do you have a used one in good condition you would like to part with at a fair price?? I could use the help or please point me in the right direction.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Beth. Are you talking about the leather basket Akah muzzles? I have no idea what sizes they come in, but different companies will base their numbers on different sizes (iow, Jafco 6 and Akah 6 won't necessarily fit the same dog). Are you just looking for a good muzzle or does it have to be an Akah?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I use the ones from HardDog. They are a pretty darn good muzzle. They are good enough to use for muzzle training. 

DFrost


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

I need a good muzzle that will fit a small female malinois. I have only used the Akah. :-k Safety for both decoy and dog a must. I could use some help in the right direction.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.rayallen.com It's listed as the "German Muzzle" i believe... I think they are around $250


----------

